# Pro Strings?



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Any one out there use prostrings yet. they are out of minnesota. i just put a set on my guardian and i am having fantastic results with them. Great serving work done on them and there has been virtually no twist on my peep after 300 shots. just curious what others have to say about them. 

thanks and good shooting. 
joe


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Been using them for years. Shel makes a great string.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

yes , shel does a fantastic job price is up there...but if you have only one bow this would be the guy to get a set from.


----------



## cajuntec (Sep 19, 2004)

Shel's the best. My bows only wear ProStrings.
All the best,
Glenn


----------



## ARCHERXP (Jan 26, 2008)

ProStrings all the way. Got one on both my bows and my wife's bow, and didn't take any time at all to break in.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanx for the support guy's!


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

I got a PSE SS with ProString strings on it and all I can say is WOW, this strings are great, there as been absolutely no twisting or peep rotation at all:darkbeer:


----------



## aulim (May 10, 2006)

while most Philippine archers use Barracuda and WC, I use prostrings on my ovation.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

*ProStrings!*

:wink:


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

good to see everyone else is getting the same results i have. ill definatly keep on using him for my bows. thanx shel


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

*prostrings*

A+ stuff...stringtwister and shel do great work. Quick turn around on orders.


----------



## yanuwhopi (May 29, 2006)

*re pro strings*

have been using shels strings for three years they are a great set of strings have them on all of my bows and still wearing the hat shel sent me three years ago to



great stuff for the money


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Pro string*

I would not put any other string on my bow, PRO STRING all the way. Just for everyone above my post Shel sold the company to Wes a little while back and the service is still as great as it was before. Also they still give a military discount. All I have to say about them is... BUY'EM-SHOOT'EM-LOVE'EM!!!


----------



## esch1203 (Feb 27, 2008)

*only pro´s for prostring*

Wes is great - replying just in time and the product and service is very fine.
Wes added some serving and loop material in the same color free of charge. I´ll definetly buy ProStrings for all my bows when the original sets can´t be used anymore.


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

I think I have bought around 10 sets for 7-8 different bows and all have been Perfect! I forgot about the Military discount, I paid full price for a set a few weeks ago.


----------



## flytier18 (Oct 4, 2007)

They are a fantastic string at a fantastic price. Why not?

Alec


----------

